# 7-11 and LED



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

electricalwiz said:


> All of the 7-11 around me have been changing out there parking lot lights to the LED this year. But the ones that started doing them in the beginning of the year the LED have already burned out. Has anyone else seen this? Does anyone know what brand they are using ?


That is strainge I though they had a long life like 50,000 hours.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

I was talking to a hotel mgr. who had a crew staying at the hotel while they did a bunch of those up here. They told him that by the time they were done all the stores they could be starting back at the first one changing them out again. Something about the quality of the equipment. They refered to the PetroCanada gas stations that they had done as having ponied up for much beter equipment. Sorry I don't know what they were using.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> That is strainge I though they had a long life like 50,000 hours.


The new products almost have "bugs" that have to get worked out..

You complain to the manufacture and they say.. "No problem.. just return it".. :blink::blink:

The time spent changing defective fixtures is always on your dime.. 

That is why I wait before jumping into using the latest lighting products before they are done "tweaking " them..


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

all 7-11s will be changing to leds inside too....


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> all 7-11s will be changing to leds inside too....


They just recently within the past (5) years changed all the lighting to T-8.. I'm surprised they would go to LED so soon..


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

B4T said:


> They just recently within the past (5) years changed all the lighting to T-8.. I'm surprised they would go to LED so soon..


Just what I heard from a friend there. 

A bunch of companies are going to be


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> all 7-11s will be changing to leds inside too....


Just saw a 7-11 on Friday that was being changed over to 2x2 drop in LED.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> The new products almost have "bugs" that have to get worked out..
> 
> You complain to the manufacture and they say.. "No problem.. just return it".. :blink::blink:
> 
> ...





> The time spent changing defective fixtures is always on your dime..


Nothing like changing ballasts for free..:no:


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

yep, thats wierd...I was pumping gas and looked up wondering the same thing, several of the led's on the 2x2 were already out and they have been in around 6 months.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sstlouis03 said:


> yep, thats wierd...I was pumping gas and looked up wondering the same thing, several of the led's on the 2x2 were already out and they have been in around 6 months.


The old magnetic ballasts would last for ever till they came out with the energy saving lamps .

And all this electronic stuff these days just cant take like the magnetic ballasts did funny how they cost the same if not more..:whistling2:


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

Im going with goverment conspiracy....:whistling2:


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

local 7-11 are changing to LED inside in Victoria BC


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mshea said:


> local 7-11 are changing to LED inside in Victoria BC


Surface mount or recessed??


----------



## Last Leg (Sep 15, 2011)

electricalwiz said:


> All of the 7-11 around me have been changing out there parking lot lights to the LED this year. But the ones that started doing them in the beginning of the year the LED have already burned out. Has anyone else seen this? Does anyone know what brand they are using ?


http://synergylightingusa.com/7-11-goes-led-with-synergy-lighting/

LSI Crossover


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> The new products almost have "bugs" that have to get worked out..
> 
> You complain to the manufacture and they say.. "No problem.. just return it".. :blink::blink:
> 
> ...


You still waiting for them to tweak the cell phones so you can drop your pager?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Rab just came out with a 250w mh equivalent pole light head, supposedly only 160 bucks more than a regular MH head. I've seen the LSI ones here at the local 7-11s too.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You still waiting for them to tweak the cell phones so you can drop your pager?


I've had a cell phone for (15) years.. I use it to call back who ever paged me.. 

My pager has been 100% effective in notifying me of an emergency call.. cell phones can't find you working in a basement or some commercial buildings..

I think I have posted that info before.. :laughing:


----------

